# new user name



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi all, just want every one to know my user name has changed for gaggia-service.weebly.com to gaggiamanualservice.com you can reach my web site from eather address. i will still assist with advice any way i can. regards mark


----------

